# εν ενεργεία



## Egyptiotissa

Και συγκεκριμένα στη φράση "έφυγε από τη ζωή στις [τόσες του μηνός] εν ενεργεία και σε ηλικία 45 ετών".


----------



## Eltheza

Hi!

I'm not quite sure what you want? A translation into English?

See if this helps:

http://www.wordreference.com/gren/εν ενεργεία


----------



## Egyptiotissa

Yes (isn't this the Greek into English section?). 

Thank you for the link but I had already checked it. I don't think I could use any of those three words proposed. 
"He passed away while/still active??? " No. 
 "... while still in active duty????..." hm.. better?? ...


----------



## Eltheza

Hi again Egyptiotissa!

Yes, but not only! 

Perhaps "Passed away on the [date] in the fullness of his active/working life and at the age of..." (?)

I hope you get some other suggestions!

Good luck!


----------



## Egyptiotissa

Eltheza said:


> Hi again Egyptiotissa!
> 
> Yes, but not only!
> 
> Perhaps "Passed away on the [date] in the fullness of his active/working life and at the age of..." (?)
> 
> I hope you get some other suggestions!
> 
> Good luck!



This is quite good and very appropriate. If I get no other suggestions (which would put me in a sweet dilemma ), I will use it -- I am grateful...


----------



## Eltheza

Thanks very much! 

Another idea - "... in the _prime_ of her/his (working/active life..."

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=i...360&oq=in+the+prime+&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## cougr

Other options include "passed away whilst _in service/in office_".


----------



## Egyptiotissa

This is quite good too, Eltheza, but it adds a sentimental note to the phrase -- which I'd rather not have -- so I'm sticking to your first suggestion. 
Again


----------



## Egyptiotissa

cougr said:


> Other options include "passed away whilst _in service/in office_".



I think this nails it because the person who passed away was a public servant (an MP actually). So _merci, _Cougr!


----------



## Eltheza

I think it's the best too, given the circumstances!


----------



## Egyptiotissa

Exactly.


----------



## panettonea

I wanted to add something here.  BTW, what is an MP?  A military policeman?  Anyway, if he (or she) passed away as a result of being a policeman (e.g., was shot while enforcing the law), then "while on active duty" would express the meaning more clearly.  But if he passed away from _other_ causes while he was still an active policeman, then "while in service/office" would be better IMO.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Egyptiotissa

panettonea said:


> I wanted to add something here.  BTW, what is an MP?  A military policeman?  Anyway, if he (or she) passed away as a result of being a policeman (e.g., was shot while enforcing the law), then "while on active duty" would express the meaning more clearly.  But if he passed away from _other_ causes while he was still an active policeman, then "while in service/office" would be better IMO.  Hope this helps.



MP= member of parliament (sorry for not specifying). Thank you very much for your input -- I appreciate it!


----------



## panettonea

Egyptiotissa said:


> MP= member of parliament (sorry for not specifying).



OK, thanks.



> Thank you very much for your input -- I appreciate it!



You're welcome.  And I rather doubt this person died while in the line of duty.    Sad to hear of anybody dying, though.


----------

